

PHP Performance Tips from Stanislav Malyshev - akirk
http://php100.wordpress.com/2009/07/13/php-performance/

======
akirk
Finally a list of tips that I would dare to give to a novice PHP programmer.
Leaves out all the micro-optimization noise you find in most other articles.

Stas (who works for Zend) also did a quite nice post about those (in)famous
PHP performance tips from Google: [http://php100.wordpress.com/2009/06/26/php-
performance-googl...](http://php100.wordpress.com/2009/06/26/php-performance-
google/)

~~~
mikeryan
These are good tips but I'm not sure they're novice accessible. Implementing
memcached or bytecode cache are non-trivial.(PHP novice but an experienced
coder maybe, but when I hear PHP novice I tend to think novice coder in
general - my bad)

But this does make a great place to start if your little php site is starting
to get more traffic then you dared hope and its time to start dealing with
some scaling issues.

If I'm going to give a novice PHP'r tips it would be along the lines of
thinking about using a good stable framework.

~~~
spudlyo
Adding an opcode cache speeds things up, but can expose segfaulting bugs in
PHP modules that write to errant pointers and corrupt the cache. One of the
features I like in xcache is readonly cache protection, which helps prevent
these kind of problems.

------
lucumo
That realpatch_cache tip is a new one to me. I had never heard of it before.
Is there any way to see how full the cache is at the moment? (Or what it
contains?)

~~~
jonursenbach
There's no way to currently inspect the cache, without tapping into the
internal PHP API as far as I know. I wonder how difficult it would be to
create a PECL package to extend it or if it's necessary at all to care about
what's inside of the cache. RAM is cheap, so boosting it up should be all you
need to care about.

For setting the .ini setting though, check out
<http://www.php.net/ini.core#ini.sect.performance>

~~~
lucumo
That's a pity. RAM is not a problem, but it's more "by how much should I
increase it?" :-)

Thanks for your response, though.

